# Lack of BBW Haircut/Hairstyle books at salons



## Fat.n.sassy (Oct 8, 2009)

For a few years now when I've been to a salon (read beauty parlor and my late 40s are showing through) Anyway...there are always 'look books' on the tables showing hairstyles and haircuts. In the past decade I've seen precisely *1* with a plus sized lady sandwiched in the pages! It's not that I begrudge thins their 'look books', but, dang! There should be a FEW for us too!

So...who's with me & how do we change this egregious error! LOL!


----------



## comaseason (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been wanting to get my hair cut for a while but have never been able to quite commit - my hair has been varying lengths of long for over 20 years. I used a super cool website to "try on" different hair styles.

You just upload a photo follow the instructions and bam! Different colors, different lengths, different styles - it's all there. Plus it, to me, has the added benefit of grading the level of maintenance for each style. When I used it, it cost I think 14.95 for 6 months.

It also showed me that I could get a shorter haircut and not look like a "hi-look-at-my-huge-round-face-NO-LOOK-AT-IT-YOU-CAN'T-AVOID-IT-doesn't-this-haircut-bring-out-the-roundness-in-an-oh-so-unappealing-way" type of girl.

Now if I would just go get it done....ahhh procrastination.

http://www.thehairstyler.com/


----------



## StarWitness (Oct 8, 2009)

Agreed. It's difficult to find advice/inspiration for a good haircut when you're a fat chick-- and when you do, it's usually the same advice (eg. "Long hair thins out your face!"). 

I'm not a style maven by any means; I've been getting variations on an inverted bob (short in the back, tapering to long in the front) since high school. It's a versatile cut, and I think it works well with my face shape and hair type. 

When I need inspiration, I usually look though the fatshionista community on Livejournal, or go to Barnes and Noble and flip through the hair magazines-- they don't use plus-size models either, but at least there's more photos to look at.

I prefer to show up at the salon armed with pictures I've found beforehand. When you get a cut you like, take a photo ASAP! so you can show it to your stylist next time.


----------



## olwen (Oct 8, 2009)

This is honestly something I've never thought about. I've always liked to keep my hair natural, meaning no relaxers. It just does what it does and I work with that. I wore braids, twists, afro puffs, bald, big afros, little afros, and I've had it hot combed and pressed, but I've never had a weave or anything like that, except for extentions once in high school and I hated it. Never did it again. Plus I could never afford to get my hair done every week or every other week, so I just let it be and never spent too much time in a hair salon. 

Because of the texture of my hair it breaks once it hits my shoulders so I've never had my natural hair past my shoulders. I started locks in februrary and it's starting to grow finally and since it can take a couple of years for dread locks to mature it's going to be a while before it's long. What's great about locks is I don't have to think about my hair too much for now. It's low maintenance for me, and that is the most important thing to me really.

FNS, I'd say it would help to know what works for you. Maybe draw a round face and draw hairstyles around it, so you can get an idea about what shapes work for you....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think I've ever given one thought about the size of the models in hair salon style books. I usually have my own ideas about what I want or come with my own pics from magazines knowing that I'm going to look different with this hairstyle than whatever 100 pound model or actress is pictured. What I'd like to find are salons that have wider or armless shampoo station chairs, so I can stand up from one with out taking it with me! These ALWAYS seem to be so narrow and the arms are in no way forgiving to my wide behind. Salon chairs are a crap shoot. I either send my husband in for an appointment telling him to make note of the roominess of the chairs for me or ask local bbws where they go.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 9, 2009)

Never really thought about this either. I've seen fat chicks rock bald, low cut fades, medium length and other styles that look great. I have had natural hair years now and it never occured to me to look for a style that would suit my fat face. I wear my look, my look doesn't wear me.  In other words, I really think as long as you are comfy and like the way you look that's kinda what matters. Do you!


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2009)

I just got a conk.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 11, 2010)

Jes said:


> I just got a conk.



What's a conk?


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for that Engrish-y reading 'bot post, Joanie, if only b/c it allowed me to go back and see my fucking hysterical post about getting a 'conk.' I'd forgotten that and now, I want to go get another conk!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 7, 2011)

I never got that whole "long hair thins you out" stuff from anyone. In fact, almost everyone has said, after meeting me and getting to chat to me, that long hair is not suited for me. And I found my face looked at its best and most appealing with the short hair being higher on top. 

I love my short hair. I find there is so much more you can do with short hair compared to long hair. And I've experienced both, so it's not a "well you have nothing but... so you're biased" because that's not the case.
Plus, I do freelance hairstyling.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 7, 2011)

This is odd to me because I was always under the impression that your hair framed your face not your body. Even if we take away the extra pudginess or double chins or various other details plus size ladies have there are still a dozen different facial shapes, from the sweetheart, to the oval, to the round (yes it appears on thin girls too though not as often). Ultimately, looking at the books is almost useless unless you can find someone with your exact facial structure which I can almost guarantee isn't going to happen. There are "universal" styles, that look relatively good on anyone, but my suggestion is to explore, it grows back, so try different styles and see what you like.

The books can give you very basic ideas, but whether the model is thin or not isn't going to help in determining what looks good on you as an individual. I mean, even if you have the facial structure that matches one, your eyebrows might be too thick/thin to make it look like it did on that chick. Of course there's also the fact that the girls in those books had their hair professionally done, and I dunno about the rest of you but the day I leave the salon is the best my hair ever looks and I can never recreate that lol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've never really thought about this either, although I very rarely look in those books anyway.. I haven't done more than a trim on my hair in almost five years.. I'm weirdly obsessive about keeping my hair as long as possible. Really though n't think body size necessarily correlates to what hairstyle looks the best on you. I think it has more to do with your overall sense of style, and the shape of your face. Although I honestly tend to do whatever I like style-wise (hair, makeup, clothes), even if it isn't whats "supposed" to look good on me.


----------



## Leesa (Sep 17, 2011)

Cut that shit! Long scraggily hair went out in the 70's.
(If you live in the sticks, disregard this message.  )


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 17, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've never really thought about this either, although I very rarely look in those books anyway.. I haven't done more than a trim on my hair in almost five years.. I'm weirdly obsessive about keeping my hair as long as possible. *Really though n't think* body size necessarily correlates to what hairstyle looks the best on you. I think it has more to do with your overall sense of style, and the shape of your face. Although I honestly tend to do whatever I like style-wise (hair, makeup, clothes), even if it isn't whats "supposed" to look good on me.



That was supposed to be "Really though I don't think".. too late to edit.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 19, 2011)

It really does annoy me that there is a lack of BBW hairstyles available in mags etc. Thankfully I can cut my own hair so I just make myself look how I want! 

A lot of hairdressers can't even cope with how round a face can be and make it look HORRIFIC.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't really think there are 'bbw hairstyles' because bbws have all different size/shape faces, necks, cheekbones, etc. I go by the shape of my face and the texture of my hair. For years I used to wonder why a style didn't work for me and I realized it was because almost all the models had thick hair (of course--they're hair models) and I have very fine hair so I'd never have heavy bangs/fringe etc. When I figured out what worked, i stuck with it. Books only give you a basic idea regardless of whether you're fat or thin.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 19, 2011)

Leesa said:


> Cut that shit! Long scraggily hair went out in the 70's.
> (If you live in the sticks, disregard this message.  )



Wait, was this to me? haha


----------



## Kibeth (Sep 20, 2011)

Whatever haircut suits you best. Long and short hair is beautiful. I currently have in between hair with across the forehead bangs. c: I love sideswept bangs.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe we should have a new thread where us fat women can post pics of our past/current hairstyles we have liked? Then it can be a resource when we are thinking about new ones? We can include info about the texture/thickness of our hair, too, if that helps. I remember emailing a Dims member a year or so ago to get info about a hairstyle of hers I saw in a picture, so I could copy it.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 20, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Maybe we should have a new thread where us fat women can post pics of our past/current hairstyles we have liked? Then it can be a resource when we are thinking about new ones? We can include info about the texture/thickness of our hair, too, if that helps. I remember emailing a Dims member a year or so ago to get info about a hairstyle of hers I saw in a picture, so I could copy it.



I like this idea! Cept I never take pictures of myself. lol But wasn't there a thread already where people posted their hairstyles/colors? What happened to that.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Maybe we should have a new thread where us fat women can post pics of our past/current hairstyles we have liked? Then it can be a resource when we are thinking about new ones? We can include info about the texture/thickness of our hair, too, if that helps. I remember emailing a Dims member a year or so ago to get info about a hairstyle of hers I saw in a picture, so I could copy it.



That's a great idea!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 20, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> I like this idea! Cept I never take pictures of myself. lol But wasn't there a thread already where people posted their hairstyles/colors? What happened to that.



Yes - there's a general "HAIR" thread, but it has everything from dying hair to curling, etc. I'm thinking maybe one where we focus just on cuts/styles, and also give our hair info (texture, etc)?



HottiMegan said:


> That's a great idea!



Thanks! Feel free to start it if you want, otherwise I will when I get some more time to sort through pics and whatnot.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 20, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Maybe we should have a new thread where us fat women can post pics of our past/current hairstyles we have liked? Then it can be a resource when we are thinking about new ones? We can include info about the texture/thickness of our hair, too, if that helps. I remember emailing a Dims member a year or so ago to get info about a hairstyle of hers I saw in a picture, so I could copy it.



I like this idea!


----------



## Leesa (Sep 23, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Wait, was this to me? haha



Oh God, NO. It is just my preference for hairstyles on women (no matter her size).


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 25, 2011)

I do look at hairstyle magazines and pictures online if I want to try something new, but I'll also tear out or print pictures I like and then ask my stylist what he thinks and whether they would work for my face. I adore him and he's not afraid to be honest.

I had an appointment today and intended to go in for a trim and to have my fringe cut across again, but picked up a magazine and ended up walking out with a super short cut. I like it, but I'm not used to it yet! I'm hoping it will look as good when I do it myself on Monday morning. 

My theory on hair has always been the same: it grows back. Why not try something fun and new and take the chance you'll love it?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 25, 2011)

My best friend is a hair dresser and she has been doing my hair for 15 years.She agrees that it depends on what type of face you have.She really wants me to go super short but now that my hair is long i'm really not so sure.Tomorrow is chopping day so we'll see!


----------



## Tragedie09 (Oct 16, 2011)

this thread confuses me a little, why do we need plus size hair models  cant plus size girls have the same hairdos as smaller girls? im a size 16 and i have same hairstyle as small girls  sry im rather new to this


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2011)

Tragedie09 said:


> this thread confuses me a little, why do we need plus size hair models  cant plus size girls have the same hairdos as smaller girls? im a size 16 and i have same hairstyle as small girls  sry im rather new to this


There are A LOT of women here who are a size 30, 32, 34, and up and some hairstyles will look different on a face that might be fuller. That's not to say a larger woman will have a larger face; some thin women have double chins, but there can be a bit of a disconnect when a book with hairstyles depicts a thin woman with angular features and few with round faces. We may not NEED them but it would be nice to have more options, is what people are saying.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 21, 2011)

Fat girls with short hair inspiration:





































This babely woman has short hair and socks it. 

I definitely agree that haircuts look different on girls with different shapes/facial features/weights. 

Before I cut my hair, I usually try to see if I can get some inspiration from other fat women.

(I found most of these by looking at the fuckyeahchubbyfashion.tumblr.com page)


----------



## Lamia (Oct 21, 2011)

This thread reminds me of a conversation between coworkers at my last job. This tall BBW was talking to her friend about what hairstyle she should get to make her face look thinner and this little girl in the next row said "Why not just lose weight". 

I think this is the thought process of many people that if you're fat you obviously don't care about your appearance so it doesn't matter what you do to your hair, nails etc. So they don't cater to us because obviously we're a lost cause.


----------



## Tragedie09 (Oct 22, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> There are A LOT of women here who are a size 30, 32, 34, and up and some hairstyles will look different on a face that might be fuller. That's not to say a larger woman will have a larger face; some thin women have double chins, but there can be a bit of a disconnect when a book with hairstyles depicts a thin woman with angular features and few with round faces. We may not NEED them but it would be nice to have more options, is what people are saying.



ah ok i didn't know that. my heads squarish round whether im big or small but i guess not everyones the same , i have curly hair and it can be crushing to realise a cut is gonna require daily straightening so i can only imagine realising that a cut won't work on you at all, thats got to be tough. i guess a hairdresser would know what best fits a persons face shape? you could ask them for tips i guess, but yea seeing someone with your similar face shape would help, maybe books for 'haircuts for sqaure shape', 'haircuts for diamond shape', 'haircuts for round shape' etc would be awesome


----------



## olwen (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm really finding this discussion to be fascinating, mostly I think because of cultural differences. I've just never in my life heard fat black women talking about hairstyles that fit round faces. The discussions are more about what we do to our hair. Is it a weave, is not a weave, what kind of braids are better, how to make it grow, how much do you spend, how to clean locs, how to moisturize, etc. A lot of black women have short hair whether natural or relaxed and it always looks great, when it's long and it's done, it looks great...it makes more sense to me to get a haircut that fits with the type of hair one has, rather than the shape of the face. Like if hair is thin and straight, or curly and thick, or wavy aren't there haircuts that work best for all those hairtypes? Would one be limited that way? 

...What types of haircuts to people think don't work with round faces?


----------



## Tau (Oct 23, 2011)

Hair in my opinion works according to the attitude you wear it with. I know I can rock just about any hairstyle - long or short - depending on my comfort levels with it. If I think I looks smoking its going to be so hot it burns  I honestly don't think that has anything to do with thinness or fatness


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 23, 2011)

My experience is a mix of Olwen's _what am I going to do it_ and the OPs _will it work with my face_ and for many of us _how hard/much is the general up keep?_. I change my hair at the drop of a hat, but I have learned through trial and a whole lot of error, what styles look best for my face and no matter how I change it, I stay within those style ranges. 

How a hairstyle fits your face is important and you know it the moment you've made the wrong choice and you're stuck with it. Somewhere out there family members have school age pictures of me with a Dorothy Hamill, because my mother thought it would look cute. I knew by the look on her face once it was done, she thought wrong and it was one of the few times a hairstyle brought me to inconsolable tears. There's a difference between "Oh you've changed your hair, it looks nice!" and "I love your hair!!!" The latter is as much of a reflection of the style as well as how it looks on you. 

I do like McBeth's idea. For many women perhaps seeing different hairstyles on different fat faces (not just round), necks and shoulders, could help them better visualize what may work for them. The details would be especially helpful. I know a couple of hairstyles I would have avoided like the plague, had I more info on, than just a picture in a style book, when making that decision.


----------



## sgageny (Oct 24, 2011)

I go to this hairdresser who is reasonably price and whos style matches mine pretty closely,she somehow reads my mind almost everytime I go. Some kind of spooky sixth 'amazing-hairdressing' sense.

She goes through the consultantion process really thoroughly before hand too and usually pulls looks out of magazines that are somehow exactly what I want and also suit me. (Ashley you are a hairgoddess)
She also doesnt treat me like glass and is happy to tell me honestly if something doesnt suit my face shape or will wash me out. Sometimes I agree, othertimes not. But mostly she is crazily spot on with what I want. 

So i guess a great/experienced Hairdresser is half the battle.


----------



## bonified (Nov 29, 2011)

Im of the mindset for myself, that the arse & the hair have to balance symmetry etc. Big hair for a big arse etc. 

I cant do the dead straight part in the middle thing, its just wrong for me, and I rock a crazy ginge fro for the most part, but when i do straighten it, its always full of body and volume. 

99046 

View attachment 24092011264.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 9, 2011)

Was thinking of going with bangs for 2012. Any comments? Honesty is appreciated.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 12, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Was thinking of going with bangs for 2012. Any comments? Honesty is appreciated.



Your face shape seems different than mine. I will share this anyway in case it helps. I have never liked the way someone else has cut my bangs. the reason why is because most schools teach stylists to follow the proportions of the face. The bang should be from eyebrow end to eyebrow end, or whatever the common understanding is. So the stylist starts to separate out this huge, wide tuft of hair for me. Now I know my face is fat but I don't need or want that much bang. I had to stop her and she gave me this stern speech about proportions, etc. 

This has been a problem for me every time I've gone to a salon. I come in armed with photos graphs. I even DREW a photo once and I once came in with an old picture of me sporting the haircut. Without fail the hair was cut so severely short that it barely even resembled the cut I asked for. It took months for it to grow out, and this happened in several highly recommended salons. I am convinced that peole just don't know how to cut fat people's hair. There is a one-size-fits-all mentality that is not helpful. They follow the lines for the average person without taking into account that though the faculties are in the same place, the heads are MUCH bigger. I would even go farther to say that this goes for anybody with a head larger than the average person, not just fat people per se. Try to tell them this and they scoff at you. I've had better results cutting my own hair surrounded by mirrors.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Your face shape seems different than mine. I will share this anyway in case it helps. I have never liked the way someone else has cut my bangs. the reason why is because most schools teach stylists to follow the proportions of the face. The bang should be from eyebrow end to eyebrow end, or whatever the common understanding is. So the stylist starts to separate out this huge, wide tuft of hair for me. Now I know my face is fat but I don't need or want that much bang. I had to stop her and she gave me this stern speech about proportions, etc.
> 
> This has been a problem for me every time I've gone to a salon. I come in armed with photos graphs. I even DREW a photo once and I once came in with an old picture of me sporting the haircut. Without fail the hair was cut so severely short that it barely even resembled the cut I asked for. It took months for it to grow out, and this happened in several highly recommended salons. I am convinced that peole just don't know how to cut fat people's hair. There is a one-size-fits-all mentality that is not helpful. They follow the lines for the average person without taking into account that though the faculties are in the same place, the heads are MUCH bigger. I would even go farther to say that this goes for anybody with a head larger than the average person, not just fat people per se. Try to tell them this and they scoff at you. I've had better results cutting my own hair surrounded by mirrors.



My stylist is a friend so I don't have a problem telling her what I want. After reading your post, I will definitely make sure I know exactly what she plans to do before she starts cutting, thank you so much!!


----------



## sarahreign (May 20, 2012)

I look at it like...a head is a head and you do what u want with ur hair. Idk. I dont demand bbw everything, but there should be equal mixes of sizes in everything. If that makes sense


----------

